# Too much work, it's a "quality problem to have"



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

EthanB said:


> Look at it this way, decking prices are going to go up that month by Christmas anyway. Last fall I was adding 10% to materials for any spring bids because I figured a price increase was inevitable.
> 
> I'm trying a new thing where I just tell people how many projects are ahead of them and then give a "guess" as to when I'll be available. Typically I add a month to the guess. I did that this spring and I'm still a couple weeks behind. Fortunately, I saw the trend and gave myself an extra month so I'll be ahead of schedule again soon.


Just for the record in hearing all composites are going up 4% across the board.


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

Californiadecks said:


> Just for the record in hearing all composites are going up 4% across the board.


How many times?:whistling


----------



## PoleBarnsNY (Jan 18, 2014)

Californiadecks said:


> Actually in thinking of adding another crew, my only issue is quality control. I don't want to lose site of what got me here.


Very common smart concern. The way we develop crews is to make the current crew bigger and get projects done faster instead of having more work sites. 

Breaking off to more crews when the staffing numbers are there and the site leadership is ready. 

I think the tendency and mistake is to think two work sites is better then a larger crew and faster completions at one site. I like the one site thing better for crew development. 

I learned the hard way, going to more simultaneous worksites is inferior to larger crew in the same site for many reasons including supervision and quality control. 

Knocking your decks out faster adds fuel to your customer bragging you up even more than they are now. Speed is very impressive to customers and will result in even more referrals. 

Develop a lead carpenter and you take the newer carpenters when ready. Incentive for lead needs to include a quality/ warranty/ call back component.


----------



## brhokel606 (Mar 7, 2014)

Californiadecks said:


> Actually in thinking of adding another crew, my only issue is quality control. I don't want to lose site of what got me here.


I had a bit of that problem last year. I was booked in May until late fall, turns out it was Nov., but I put a couple of more guys on and it helped a bit but I found myself doing ALOT more of the running between sites and making sure everything was done to my standards. It wore me out in a different way, I had kind of lost sight of the fun of building. Had left over stuff this spring and have kept it balanced so far. I literally have been just straight up turning people away. I did first out of the gate have a couple that wanted theirs done first in the spring, they were slated for 3rd. They stated they would pay to be bumped and by george they paid to make it more than worth while. 

I appologized to 1 and 2, gave them a discount for waiting that the new customer #1 more than paid for and everyone was very very happy. I just finished a big job last week, have spent all this week working on my acerage as that has been seriously negelected and ready to start new jobs next week. I'm sitting busy til aug/sept right now, that perfect for me I think so far.

Good luck with keeping things controlled and quality of work to you're standards, it can be very tough.


----------



## brhokel606 (Mar 7, 2014)

PoleBarnsNY said:


> Very common smart concern. The way we develop crews is to make the current crew bigger and get projects done faster instead of having more work sites.
> 
> Breaking off to more crews when the staffing numbers are there and the site leadership is ready.
> 
> ...


I think that you should just write a contracting how to book, you could do it on-line at first then eventually have seminars at thousands a pop at large convention halls. I am stating this because I am just going to follow you're every post from this point on and reap in the rewards! 

Grabbing coat tails baby!!!


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

I learning all about this problem. If I shut the phone off now I'd be busy until September and I just started my business 3 months ago. On top of that I'm making enough money that it almost feels wrong....but I'm getting used to it.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Spencer said:


> I learning all about this problem. If I shut the phone off now I'd be busy until September and I just started my business 3 months ago. On top of that I'm making enough money that it almost feels wrong....but I'm getting used to it.


When you are in business for yourself you will have both feast and famine, when the sun shines you gotta make hay because it's not always like that.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Californiadecks said:


> Actually in thinking of adding another crew, my only issue is quality control. I don't want to lose site of what got me here.


I was thinking about the same thing, at some point I'l have to pull the trigger, but at that point it will entail a large capital outlay I'm not looking forward too.


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

I think people are really starting to buy again. We are about 2 months out with two crews running. I'm actually considering starting a third because some people aren't patient enough to wait until end of July/August.

Hire on more people or subcontract are the only solutions. It doesn't do someone any good to sell a certain amount of work a year if you can only do half it.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

I think my problem is the same one I'm hearing elsewhere, good help is hard to find.


----------



## huggytree (Nov 3, 2013)

your obviously not charging enough if your booked 6 months out

im never booked more than 7 days out.......

my DREAM is to be 14 days booked continuous....

but as a plumber id lose most jobs if i was more than 7 days out

if you dont intend to get bigger then youd be foolish not to add 20-30% more onto your price........dont blow people off....some may be repeat customers and they are gold!


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

huggytree said:


> your obviously not charging enough if your booked 6 months out
> 
> im never booked more than 7 days out.......
> 
> ...


bidding on work I can't take is worse then being up front and telling them I can't take your work


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

Include more of the fun, ultra high end, portfolio enhancing, high profit bells and whistles with every estimate. When they ask how much without the bells and whistles, give the same price.


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

I feel your pain. I'm smaller scale than you guys with crews, but I'm normally booked way out and always busy. And flat out tell people ''Sorry, can't help you''. 

Good luck.


----------



## sailfish27 (Jan 25, 2014)

I'm with Huggy on this one. If you guys are that busy, are you socking away some serious cash? Are you investing it for retirement? It's easy to feel good about being in demand and doing great work but at the end of the day the only score that matters is how much cash you have.

If I own my own home in a great neighborhood and am putting money away every month for retirement, I don't change a thing. If on the other hand, I'm busy as all hell but my bank account is changing much I raise my prices dramatically.


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

Inner10 said:


> When you are in business for yourself you will have both feast and famine, when the sun shines you gotta make hay because it's not always like that.


Good to hear. I start to fear that if I don't get another guy working for me by say, next year, I'll be missing opportunity and people will go elsewhere. Then I think, if I'm this busy now, more than likely for just me it will be just right this winter, and I could be more selective with the jobs I take. Decisions, decisions...

I hear you on the "capital outlay." I added up what it would cost me to set up another guy with an E-350 similar to mine with most of the same tools. Looking at $25-30k. And that's just for mobile tools.


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

If you raise your prices now drastically when the down times come you will have a reputation of extremely high pricing instead of being known as the guy who does great work but is priced a bit higher than others. It is a short term fix in a long range business. You are best off just picking and choosing who you want to work for.

Many many contractors who were extremely high priced in 2005 did not make it through the last slow down.


$25-30k for mobile tools for an additional crew???? Do you fix spaceships?


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

huggytree said:


> your obviously not charging enough if your booked 6 months out
> 
> im never booked more than 7 days out.......
> 
> ...


He's in a different business, you can't compare service and re-pipes to deck building.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

rrk said:


> If you raise your prices now drastically when the down times come you will have a reputation of extremely high pricing instead of being known as the guy who does great work but is priced a bit higher than others. It is a short term fix in a long range business. You are best off just picking and choosing who you want to work for.
> 
> Many many contractors who were extremely high priced in 2005 did not make it through the last slow down.
> 
> ...


there is nothing wrong with being extremely high priced,as long as your work justifies it and you can keep it flowing...who want's to do 50 jobs a year when you can do 30 for the same money?


----------



## Quad Racer (Jun 2, 2014)

I would and do, do a couple of things. I keep a decent waiting list but it does get overwhelming to look at the calendar. There are worse problems to have.

1. Raise prices slightly. Supply and demand. I never lower prices when I'm busy.

2. Pick and choose projects better suited for your niche to maximize productivity.


----------



## jaydee (Mar 20, 2014)

How about adding a quality guy, that can do certain things one or 2 jobs ahead.

layout, footings, site setup, prestock, precut. ?

blast out the work, you seam to be the go to guy. as long as quality stays #1 you'll always be getting called.

we're slow right now, due to winter, but- have about 6-10 jobs lined up for spring. will be busy till the phone rings off the hook, LIKE it usually does.


----------



## carpenter uk (Nov 25, 2009)

Californiadecks said:


> I still work. But I don't do any Grunt work. I enjoy the work. I don't think it's in my DNA to just manage paper.


I used to think the same but the last 12 months I've been suffering with my knees and back so i'm making the transition over to the management side this year. I've taken on 2 more lads and i'm just working on the tools when we need to pull a job forward.

You never know how long you can continue lifting bending and mauling so it could be a good time to expand your business while you are busy and spend more of your time keeping an eye on the quality, lining up more work and keeping the ship in the right direction.


----------

